# If you ever wondered what raw feeding looks like...



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

At first glance I thought you were going to share what comes out LOL.

Millie is my Suri, its gone in seconds. 

Nice video.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome video!

Pardon the newbie question, but did you feed the meat with the bones on it? The chicken too?

It is not cooked, so I think I read somewhere that it is ok if the bones are not cooked. I have so much to learn 

Your dogs are adorable!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> Awesome video!
> 
> Pardon the newbie question, but did you feed the meat with the bones on it? The chicken too?
> 
> ...


Yep!! Tiger was eating a chicken back and that had bones in it. Because the chicken back is RAW, the bones are safe! Raw chicken bones are quite "soft" and dogs can easily process and digest them. Cooked bones are VERY dangerous.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there a special place you buy this meat, or is it meat you find at your regular grocer?

Thanks


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> Is there a special place you buy this meat, or is it meat you find at your regular grocer?
> 
> Thanks


Anywhere that you would buy your own meat is fine. I make sure it is not enhanced with any saline solution or sauces or anything. I also get some from a company "My Pet Carnivore" - they deliver once monthly around the midwest and have meats that I either cannot get at all or cannot get affordably. For example, that is where I get my raw green beef tripe, grass fed beef chunks, as well as ground deer meat, lamb and bison liver, lamb heart, all those goodies.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Green tripe! OMG, nothing stinks worse. Nothing. We had to give up on it early on, because after Beau gobbled it down (and he does love it), no one would let him come anywhere near for hours. Now that he sleeps on our bed, I'm afraid tripe is permanently off the menu.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Green tripe! OMG, nothing stinks worse. Nothing. We had to give up on it early on, because after Beau gobbled it down (and he does love it), no one would let him come anywhere near for hours. Now that he sleeps on our bed, I'm afraid tripe is permanently off the menu.


LOL! I swear, this stuff doesn't even smell that bad. Okay, when I cut it up and bag it I have to hold back the urge to vomit. But when he's eating it there is really no smell!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

This is how my mini boy eats raw. I held it for him when he first started. Now he knows he has to stay on the towel and not use his paws.

Nickel's 1st birthday dinner - Oxtail | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> This is how my mini boy eats raw. I held it for him when he first started. Now he knows he has to stay on the towel and not use his paws.
> 
> Nickel's 1st birthday dinner - Oxtail | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


He's so cute when he eats!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Anywhere that you would buy your own meat is fine. I make sure it is not enhanced with any saline solution or sauces or anything. I also get some from a company "My Pet Carnivore" - they deliver once monthly around the midwest and have meats that I either cannot get at all or cannot get affordably. For example, that is where I get my raw green beef tripe, grass fed beef chunks, as well as ground deer meat, lamb and bison liver, lamb heart, all those goodies.


Just anywhere I do my own grocery shopping. Sometimes I tag along with my other raw-feeding friends when they buy from a coop. We have something like this in our city Welcome to the San Francisco Raw Feeders Website! Maybe you can find something similar in your area?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

omg, schnauzerpoodle! I wish I still lived in the Bay Area! That co-op is amazing!! There are no real co-ops here in St. Louis!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just want to know if he ever finished that tripe.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I am learning a lot from my "raw friends"  Too bad that we are living in a condo now but when we have our own house I'm going to get a freezer just for him.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I also get some from a company "My Pet Carnivore" - they deliver once monthly around the midwest and have meats that I either cannot get at all or cannot get affordably. For example, that is where I get my raw green beef tripe, grass fed beef chunks, as well as ground deer meat, lamb and bison liver, lamb heart, all those goodies.


Awesome video CM. My Pet Carnivore delivers to my hometown too! Looking at their delivery schedule, do they keep to their arrival times? And, not that I'm planning on this, what happens if you're late?


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> This is how my mini boy eats raw. I held it for him when he first started. Now he knows he has to stay on the towel and not use his paws.


Thank-you for the great video, schnauzerpoodle! Nickel is so cute.

I'm anxious to get Dollie started on RMB and am planning to feed her chicken backs this weekend. I'm thinking of holding it for her the first time too. Probably more for my peace of mind!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great videos. Chocolate Millie - I can't get over how your dogs are so polite! They all stay evenly apart and eat only on the towel and politely wait for the others to finish! How did you get this miracle to happen? When I feed Swizzle I put him in the mudroom which is all tile and just close the door and then clean the mudroom floor once he is done but I do like the towel idea. Much less work. I always love seeing Nickle. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Princess Dollie said:


> Awesome video CM. My Pet Carnivore delivers to my hometown too! Looking at their delivery schedule, do they keep to their arrival times? And, not that I'm planning on this, what happens if you're late?


I don't know how they do it, but they're always there on time, if not early! Which kind of sucks, because I am always late..

I've been late a couple of times, I just call while I am on my way and I let them know. If it's only 5-10 min. I've never had them not be able to way, although I always feel terrible because I know I'm the one who might make them late for the next stop!

When there is bad weather, I usually do call an hour before to see if they are running on time or not.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh the joy of green tripe! I got some chunks from my Mail Order supplier when my local place was out of stock for months - those chunks were HUGE! Nearly as big as the one Henry is eating - and my dogs are about as big as Henry's head. Even cut up the pieces kept them chewing for ages - very good for their teeth, but not so good when they got so absorbed they forgot to stay on the blanket!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Great videos. Chocolate Millie - I can't get over how your dogs are so polite! They all stay evenly apart and eat only on the towel and politely wait for the others to finish! How did you get this miracle to happen? When I feed Swizzle I put him in the mudroom which is all tile and just close the door and then clean the mudroom floor once he is done but I do like the towel idea. Much less work. I always love seeing Nickle. He is such a handsome boy.


Oddly, it's just natural for them! I line up their bowls (pointless, because they take their food right out), and they stay right in their "spot".


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

It is neat how they all stay on the towel ... I hand Russel his morning RMB meal and he heads out on the lawn to eat, and his tripe is ground and partially frozen, and I throw that onto the lawn as well. Now, come winter, I'm gonna have to rethink that or he could lose it in the snow


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Well your video got me inspired so when I went grocery shopping I picked up some chicken winglets. Being a nervous Nellie I chopped the first one into 3 pieces and fed them to him by hand out on the patio. Big Success, so I gave him a whole one and he crunched and munched it down very easily. He now thinks I am god-like and isn't going very far away from me. I am not ready to go to all raw food, but I like the meaty bones concept for his less than immaculate teeth. He is very lean, exercises lots and the extra food won't hurt him if he gets it as snacks or on top of his regular Evo salmon and herring.

Should I expect any adjustment problems at the other end of the digestive tract? 

I'm curious about a couple of things - why do your 3 get different meals? and the other thing is - where did you get the snoods or did you sew them?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Princess Dollie said:


> Thank-you for the great video, schnauzerpoodle! Nickel is so cute.
> 
> I'm anxious to get Dollie started on RMB and am planning to feed her chicken backs this weekend. I'm thinking of holding it for her the first time too. Probably more for my peace of mind!


Dollie will be fine  I held the RMB for Nickel for the first few times, especially it's the first time he had that part. I wanted to make sure he wouldn't (1) take off with his goodie and eat on the couch (2) swallow the whole thing (3) use his paws 

After holding onto his RMB for maybe the first 8-10 sittings, he knows that he has to chew and chew and chew and that he has to stay on the towel. As soon as he took his bone off the towel, I took it back. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Schnauzerpoodle ... just out of curiousness, why do you not want him to use his paws? And how does a dog chew on a bone, for example a beef rib, without holding it in his paws?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Siskojan said:


> Well your video got me inspired so when I went grocery shopping I picked up some chicken winglets. Being a nervous Nellie I chopped the first one into 3 pieces and fed them to him by hand out on the patio. Big Success, so I gave him a whole one and he crunched and munched it down very easily. He now thinks I am god-like and isn't going very far away from me. I am not ready to go to all raw food, but I like the meaty bones concept for his less than immaculate teeth. He is very lean, exercises lots and the extra food won't hurt him if he gets it as snacks or on top of his regular Evo salmon and herring.
> 
> Should I expect any adjustment problems at the other end of the digestive tract?
> 
> I'm curious about a couple of things - why do your 3 get different meals? and the other thing is - where did you get the snoods or did you sew them?


They were all eating something different because that's what I happened to grab out of the freezer.  

When I bag bulk amounts of meat and put it in the freezer, I write the type of meat and weight. Henry's meals are bigger than Millie's. So, the reason Henry had tripe and Millie had beef muscle meat is simply that the baggie with Tripe was 12 oz. (good for Henry) and the beef muscle meat was 8 oz. (good for Millie!  ) The freezer is FAR too cold to dig around for identical meals for the two dogs. 

Be careful - I wouldn't feed wings to standards. Far too small unless they are impeccable chewers (most aren't) and therefore a choking hazard, especially because of their odd shape. Since you already bought them, I'd just watch him carefully.  Next time go for something bigger, like a chicken quarter or a chicken back. This would be fed in place of a meal and is safer because the dog will not be likely to try and gulp it down. 

RE: adjustment issues, it really just depends on the dog. Since you are feeding kibble it could be harder. Some dogs have trouble digesting bone when they are still eating kibble. Henry had this problem, so I quickly switched him to full raw. On the other hand, Tiger eats kibble, canned food, raw meaty bones and pre-made raw, whatever all combined LOL with no digestive upset. Millie was the same way when I first introduced raw - kibble and raw together with no issue. That being said, You may want to separate raw from kibble by 12 hours. You will see what works for your dog.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Schnauzerpoodle ... just out of curiousness, why do you not want him to use his paws? And how does a dog chew on a bone, for example a beef rib, without holding it in his paws?


LOL ... because I am a neat freak 

He can finish everything without any problem. He has the beef rib, for example, in his mouth and chews chews chews and then moves it to another side and chews. Sometimes he drops the bone on the towel and picks it up in whatever angle he feels like and continues to munch and crunch. No paws involved. He has his snood on so that his long ear leathers won't get soiled. His RMB towels are old ones that have retired. After each RMB sitting, the towel goes straight to the washing machine.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Be careful - I wouldn't feed wings to standards. Far too small unless they are impeccable chewers (most aren't) and therefore a choking hazard, especially because of their odd shape. Since you already bought them, I'd just watch him carefully.  Next time go for something bigger, like a chicken quarter or a chicken back. This would be fed in place of a meal and is safer because the dog will not be likely to try and gulp it down.


And I wouldn't chop/hammer anything. The idea is to feed BIG raw meaty bones that provide a good workout and force the dog to chew thoroughly.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> LOL ... because I am a neat freak
> 
> He can finish everything without any problem. He has the beef rib, for example, in his mouth and chews chews chews and then moves it to another side and chews. Sometimes he drops the bone on the towel and picks it up in whatever angle he feels like and continues to munch and crunch. No paws involved. He has his snood on so that his long ear leathers won't get soiled. His RMB towels are old ones that have retired. After each RMB sitting, the towel goes straight to the washing machine.


Mine do the same! Although I never had to teach them not to use their feet, they are neat freaks themselves LOL!

Is it bad that I only wash the towels they eat on once a week? :alien2:


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about wing size. I was afraid that he'd grab it, gulp it and run off. He only ever did that with the tooth cleaning chews I bought and it was an unhappy experience, but he was a complete gentleman with the wing and chewed thoroughly. It's only a small packet so not a costly investment to discard and I'll look for some backs. What about those snoods?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Mine do the same! Although I never had to teach them not to use their feet, they are neat freaks themselves LOL!
> 
> Is it bad that I only wash the towels they eat on once a week? :alien2:


I was just being careful. I didn't know whether Nickel got my neat genes or not :aetsch:

If the towel is not soiled, I will reuse it for his next meal.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Siskojan said:


> Thanks for the heads up about wing size. I was afraid that he'd grab it, gulp it and run off. He only ever did that with the tooth cleaning chews I bought and it was an unhappy experience, but he was a complete gentleman with the wing and chewed thoroughly. It's only a small packet so not a costly investment to discard and I'll look for some backs. What about those snoods?


I got mine from Carole Beresh at dogsinstyle.com. I'm sure you could very easily sew some up too. I know that Olga Esman from Poodleit.com makes them using stretchy fabric without using elastic.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How does feeding raw compare in price to feeding a good-quality dry food? Also, I'm wondering about storage space. I only have a bottom freezer compartment which is not very large. But if the benefits of feeding raw far outweigh feeding dry, I'm willing to change. I have given Rebel and Scarlett Nature's Variety frozen patties which they adore.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> How does feeding raw compare in price to feeding a good-quality dry food? Also, I'm wondering about storage space. I only have a bottom freezer compartment which is not very large. But if the benefits of feeding raw far outweigh feeding dry, I'm willing to change. I have given Rebel and Scarlett Nature's Variety frozen patties which they adore.


It all depends on the price of meat in your area, your willingness to buy in bulk to save, and access to co-ops.

It can cost anywhere from a good bit more than high quality kibble to WAY _less_ than high quality kibble. Many people are able to feed for an equivalent cost or less.

Assume you will probably feed 2-3% of your dog's body weight in food. Multiply that by the cost of meat, and then by the number of days in a month to figure out monthly cost. (And then multiply by number of dogs). 

Having a big freezer does help. I have a 7 cubic foot chest freezer. I really don't bother hunting for deals and probably spend, on average, $2-3 dollars per pound. IMO that's a lot, and you would probably be able to do cheaper.


----------

